# Fishing Sunglasses other than Costa



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What are some other brands of good polarized glasses other than Costas? The last two pair of Costas I have had, the lenses began to delaminate and I had to send them back. Maui Jims are out of my budget as I am looking in the $100 range. 

So far I have looked at Smith and Native. Any other options out there?


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Hobie makes some and they have the cheap M Lab brand at Wal Mart for $20 that look just like Oakleys. I have a pair myself I've used since last year and they still look great. They typically have them near the optical center at the front (at least the walmart on blue angel.


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Check out RCI optics. They are a brand new company with some great sunglasses. I just got my pair a month ago and let me tell you what...I sold my Costas after getting them. They don't have their website up yet, but you can check them out on facebook and call them to make an order.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

reeladdiction92 said:


> Check out RCI optics. They are a brand new company with some great sunglasses. I just got my pair a month ago and let me tell you what...I sold my Costas after getting them. They don't have their website up yet, but you can check them out on facebook and call them to make an order.


How much? They look sharp.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have Natives that I got off steepandcheap for 39.99 (normally 120). I really like them a lot. Quality, interchangeable lenses that hug my face well, they are also very durable.

Steepandcheap.com and theclymb.com have killer deals on optics if you check often


----------



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

The RCI's run about the same as a pair of 580 Costa's, around $250. Give them a call and they might be able to help you out.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are interested in the Native brand, Dizzy Lizzy's keeps them in stock!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

+1 for Hobie, I wore them for years when I was tournament Bass fishing, Great glasses

Kevin


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Costas*



polar21 said:


> The last two pair of Costas I have had, the lenses began to delaminate and I had to send them back.


That is strange about your Costas. I have three pair and do not really treat them as well as I should and I am on 11 years with two of the pair. I did go on a fishing trip to south Louisiana where there was a store selling Costas for the 80 to 100 dollar range. I did not get any but everyone that did found that cleaning them would damage the polarization. True Costas do not have the polarization treatment exposed at least that is what I thought. I wonder if Costas do truley sell an "off" brand if you will. 

I know you said that Mauis are out of your price range but I would pick my wifes Mauis over my Costas.

My first pair of good fishing glasses were strike kings. Still got them and pretty impressed with them for the price.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

I was in the market for some glasses about six months ago. I wanted Costa with the camo frame but the shop was out of them. They had a pair of SPY in the frame I wanted and I bought them. I had never even heard of them before, but I am totally satisfied so far. I think they were about $150. 

BTW, I’ve had my share of the $30 Calcuttas and they’re ok in a pinch, but the quality and clarity doesn’t compare to what I have now.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good call on SPY glasses, I have had them before and they were good to me.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Maui Jim are also very good sunglasses. I have a pair going on 14 yrs. Have only needed to contact their customer service once after I first bought a pair. The arm fell off a pair and they said they had some problems with the style I had purchased and if I sent them back I could pick any pair I wanted. The pair I originally bought (14 yrs. ago) cost about $110 at the time; the pair I replaced them with and still have cost $165 at the time. They provided them NQA. I also have a pair of Ray Bans and Costas. IMO the Mauis are better than either of them.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a pair of costas now but my next pair will be smith frames with their techlight lenses they are some of the best polarization I've ever seen.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

i have the good old stand bye calcutta's at $20 bucks i dont have to worry about losing them or breaking them.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a pair of Costas, I bought a pair of Hobies at the outcast sale for about $12, they really work good, and I never worry about them


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I have worn Costa's for years and have not been happy with the last two pairs that I have purchased. They have become cheaply made in my opinion. Both pairs have the rubberized portions coming loose. I called Costa and got the run around. I have several friends wearing Native and are very happy. I have heard great things about Guide Line too. I am going to try the Salt Life optics next. They are using Zeis lenses. The Salt Life glasses are about the same price as Costa and Maui though. I don't mind spending the money because I still have every pair of Costa glasses that I have ever bought. (one pair is 15 years old).


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kaenon. Best warranty and unbelievable clarity.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have a pair of the blacktip with blue mirror from west marine cost $30 i used them cobia fishing and love them


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a couple pair of Guidelines Elite Rio. Nice shades for under $100. Google to find them. The only thing that sucks is Guideline doesn't make them anymore, but they are out there.


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

*Maui jim*

http://www.mauijim.com/


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wearing a pair of Wiley X Skyee for three years now and love them, light and durable. I think I paid $45 for them and I would buy them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

You might wanna check hot spots in gulf breeze ..they have some peppers on a rack there I think they cost round 40 bucks and they look pretty nice. I haven't tried a pair yet....but I want to


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Maui Jim... The best Sunglasses out there IMO


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like you bought the poli frame cheaper Costa's. The Costa's under $125 can be cheaply made. But good glass is well worth the money, especially if you fish more than once a month. I have owned 2 pair of Costa's and they both last me over 3 years. Yeah I payed about $150+ for both pair but that is $50 a year.

You can buy cheap glasses with plastic frames for $30 and they last 1 year, or good glasses for $50 a year. The good glass is well worth it. I don't think you can find glasses with glass lenses for under $100.

Maui Jim's, Costa's, or something comparable is worth the money. Skimp and you won't be happy, anyone that says the cheap poli glasses are good have not used a pair of good glasses. There is a reason why 95% of captains and mates in the area use Costa's or Maui Jims.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Are name brand sunglasses really worth all that money? I have always used just a cheap 20$ pair from west marine or walmart that are polarized. They work great for me and if I loose them, break them, scratch them, or whatever I can replace them with not much thought or care. Hell if I get bored of that style or color I can replace them. 
I don't see how costas, maui jims, oakleys and the others name brands can be that much better when it comes to sunglasses. Nor do I have any experience with them either though.
I am smart enough to know that I would be PISSED if I or someone lost, broke or scratched those expensive brands.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> Sounds like you bought the poli frame cheaper Costa's. The Costa's under $125 can be cheaply made. But good glass is well worth the money, especially if you fish more than once a month. I have owned 2 pair of Costa's and they both last me over 3 years. Yeah I payed about $150+ for both pair but that is $50 a year.
> 
> You can buy cheap glasses with plastic frames for $30 and they last 1 year, or good glasses for $50 a year. The good glass is well worth it. I don't think you can find glasses with glass lenses for under $100.
> 
> Maui Jim's, Costa's, or something comparable is worth the money. Skimp and you won't be happy, anyone that says the cheap poli glasses are good have not used a pair of good glasses. There is a reason why 95% of captains and mates in the area use Costa's or Maui Jims.


Incorrect, the first pair was $250 that are buried somewhere in the bahamas and the second pair were $199 Corbina's. Other posters here have seen the quality diminish on their Costa's as well.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

The lenses in the MJ's are well worth the money.. Very clear and the polarization is unmatched... If you put a pair of cheap sunglasses on and then those while you were out on the water you would understand the tremendous difference... Like a poster above said.. if your not fishing that much yeah it might not really be worth the money, but if you are they are worth their weight in gold IMO


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Costa ain't near what they used to be. The delaminating lenses have been a problem with Costa in the recent years. The customer service and quality is very very disappointing. I'm needing to buy another pair of glasses soon and after owning 10-15 pairs (4 of which were 580s) of Costas and a pair of Guidelines I will say its hard for me to think about Costa.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Chet88 said:


> Kaenon. Best warranty and unbelievable clarity.


agreed. i researched for 2 months and the kaenon rhino was what i came up with. better quality than any costas or guidelines ive owned. not within your price range but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love my Walmart $15 spiderwire polarized shades. They do a great job to me, and they are sharp looking. Camo too!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Fwiw, I settled on the Natives. I tried the Smiths and they didnt fit my face too well. I didnt pay alot of money for them so we will see how they hold up. If MJ would have better styling I prob would have gone with them.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry all you Costas aficionados. Berkley...under $20.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

Maui Jims , I have had two pairs , love in the begining but I'm a little to ruff on them , I guess , after a few months lens are very scratched up . I'm staying with Costa until I find someone else that does a bifocal that I need to tie hooks .


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Suncloud! Best pair I have ever had and they they only cost $50 bucks.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had smiths and natives and loved them. Now have sunclouds for half the price and can't tell a difference!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Strike King


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

If I paid $200 for sunglasses, I would say the same things. They look good though.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> Kaenon. Best warranty and unbelievable clarity.


im very pleased with my Kaenons.....that and Maui Ji:thumbsup:ms are very nice too.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

I have had both Maui Jims and Costas for 10+ years. Also had a pair of Vaurnets that believe it or not I could tack weld with them on, great lenses. I bought my wife a pair of Ocean Waves at a tackle shop in Orange Beach since they didn't have any Costas she liked and every since they have been my favorites. Just like most you can get the glass or polycarb lenses. They are having a sale on the Atlantic Beach glasses for $99. They are good glasses. I just purchased another pair today.

http://www.oceanwaves.com/ 

http://oceanwaves.us.com/


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have a pair of Costas that are having delamination issues also, in the udder corner near the nose piece. How much would something like that cost to fix? It should be covered under warrenty since is manufacture defect, correct?

Also, what do some of y'all use while driving the boat at night? I have been using a pair of clear safety glasses to keep the wind out of my eyes, but looking around for some clear biker glasses. Maybe some that has the foam around the edges to help block the wind? Anyone have a preference?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have a pair of Costas that are having delamination issues also, in the udder corner near the nose piece. How much would something like that cost to fix? It should be covered under warrenty since is manufacture defect, correct?
> 
> Also, what do some of y'all use while driving the boat at night? I have been using a pair of clear safety glasses to keep the wind out of my eyes, but looking around for some clear biker glasses. Maybe some that has the foam around the edges to help block the wind? Anyone have a preference?


Yup, most people that I know that have them have had issues. 

As far as driving the boat at night, I just close my eyes, pray, and put the hammer down :thumbup:


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't pay more than $10 for a pair of polarized glasses and they work great for me. The cheap ones last forever for me, but I usually manage to lose or destroy the expensive ones within a week.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I use Coyotes. They are in the 40 dollar range and have great clarity. There customer service team is outstanding also. You can find them at Sanibels in the Cordova Mall.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Where is the best place to find calcutta's; tackle shops? I prefer to support locally rather than the on line or the big stores.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaenon Jettys work for me in addition to the Costa's. Wide range of lens options for low light/hazy conditions...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has anyone tried to do a custom color for Costas? Maybe have the lenses out and have them painted?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



I was at Outcast today and it looked like they had a decent selection of Calcutta glasses.


----------

